# 2C ROP Hi on 18650 - need some help please *now built & very pleased with the result*



## missionaryman (Apr 2, 2006)

*2C ROP Hi on 18650 - need some help please *now built & very pleased with the result**

I want to build a pair 2C ROP's one high & one low running on 18650's as bike lights held down by Twofish Cyclopblocks. The low will be for close up with a HS reflector and the high for when it's really dark with a LOP/LS reflector.

I need to know a bit more about the unprotected LiIons I have to use with the high - are they safe to use & what steps do I need to take to ensure I don't get a tailcap shooting through my chest on the motorway? Is one of AW's chargers safe to use with unprotected LiIons?

The other thing I need help with is actually getting the parts, I have the bulbs on their way from Lighthound and I now need to get 2 x 2C Mags and the reflectors & lenses. Because I'm in Australia the Mag's cost $60 each! In the US they are about $15 so I'm hoping there's someone who can do the whole lot (even the batteries & chargers if poss) so I can reduce my costs.
It would cost no different to ship the lights assembled (less the bulbs which I have) then to send the Mags on their own so is there someone out there who'll do that????

No huge rush, even though it's winter & dark already I think it will take me a while to save up for the bits & pieces.


----------



## Alin10123 (Apr 2, 2006)

*Re: 2C ROP Hi on 18650 - need some help please*



missionaryman said:


> I want to build a pair 2C ROP's one high & one low running on 18650's as bike lights held down by Twofish Cyclopblocks. The low will be for close up with a HS reflector and the high for when it's really dark with a LOP/LS reflector.
> 
> I need to know a bit more about the unprotected LiIons I have to use with the high - are they safe to use & what steps do I need to take to ensure I don't get a tailcap shooting through my chest on the motorway? Is one of AW's chargers safe to use with unprotected LiIons?
> 
> ...



Hmm... i suppose i can buy a maglite for you and ship it out if you pay me a little for gas money and shipping.

The unprotected lithiums should be ok when running. Just be careful not to overdischarge. As soon as it starts to dim, shut it off immediately. The part to be careful about is charging. If overcharged they are really dangerous.


----------



## Delvance (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: 2C ROP Hi on 18650 - need some help please*

Hey MM! 

What Alin10123 said is spot on. You don't want to be overdischarging those LIon cells. Soon as it starts to dim (it's very noticeable, a big drop in a second of time), shut the light off. If you're talking about AW's DSD charger, they are safe to use with unprotected 18650 (or any cells that will fit in there for that matter).

Nice gesture Alin10123!


----------



## MrBadger (Apr 3, 2006)

*Re: 2C ROP Hi on 18650 - need some help please*

Man, if you would have said something a week ago, I would have sent a few with a friend that left for Perth on Thursday. I'm sure that shipping in-country would have been a lot cheaper. 

Let us know how it works out.


----------



## missionaryman (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: 2C ROP Hi on 18650 - need some help please*

thanks for the help all esp. Alin10123 - that was very nice of you to offer.

I ended up getting all the components from modamag because I was getting the M2 cammed reflector from him any way.

So soon I will have a 2C ROP running on 2 x 18650 unprotected cells with a two fish cyclopblock to mount to my bike that twofish are selling me directly because no one services Australia
UCL lens and an LS M2 reflector

Do I need to mod the switch for less resistance???


----------



## ktronik (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: 2C ROP Hi on 18650 - need some help please*

So it will be a short ride... 15-20min runtime...

I have cutdown a 3C old [email protected] & mounted one my bike... you could then run a bigger battery, remotely...


----------



## missionaryman (Apr 11, 2006)

*Re: 2C ROP Hi on 18650 - need some help please*

yeah i have toyed with the idea of a remote battery but I think I'll be happy with the low beam. My ride's 30min but the last 16min is illuminated, it's just the M4 leg of the ride that I need lighting on.

when I grow up and get a bit richer I will get a second one to have high and low beam, they weigh so little that I might as well...


----------



## Delvance (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2C ROP Hi on 18650 - need some help please*



missionaryman said:


> Do I need to mod the switch for less resistance???


 
If i were in your shoes, i'd probably leave the stock switch unmodded. Modding it will reduce your runtime a little and the beam will be whiter (meaning more glare from the beam when used outdoors at nightime). My 2 cents.


----------



## missionaryman (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2C ROP Hi on 18650 - need some help please*

thanks dude - I'm a flashaholic so reardless of how much less practical it will make the light I have to do whatever is in my power to make it brighter!!! I have no choice it's too late to change now, besides I will be using the LOLA on my commutes and the HOLA to impress mates & go camping.


----------



## Delvance (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2C R.P Hi on 18650 - need some help please*

Hahah fair enough. How about making the HOLA as bright as you can and keep the LOLA's switch stock ? Or i guess you could just mod both haha.


----------



## missionaryman (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2C ROP Hi on 18650 - need some help please*

yeah - got to mod both, I have seen a few ROP set ups using 7 cells - 8.4v.

Is that ok to do? It would be even brighter again and even less run time...

In a 2C host; and I don;t know how safe or smart this is; I could probably fit in 1 x 1/2C NIMH + 2 x 14500 to get the 8.4v - mah is about the same but is it ok to mix LiIon with NIMH????


----------



## Delvance (Apr 12, 2006)

*Re: 2C ROP Hi on 18650 - need some help please*



missionaryman said:


> yeah - got to mod both, I have seen a few ROP set ups using 7 cells - 8.4v.
> 
> Is that ok to do? It would be even brighter again and even less run time...
> 
> In a 2C host; and I don;t know how safe or smart this is; I could probably fit in 1 x 1/2C NIMH + 2 x 14500 to get the 8.4v - mah is about the same but is it ok to mix LiIon with NIMH????


 
Eeek! I wouldn't! Very dangerous. As for the 7 cell 8.4V setup, this setup should give same runtime as 6 cells (batteries in series remain same capacity but the Voltage increases). Bear in mind if you do 7 cell setup, AND if you mod the switch...you'll probably instaflash the lamp . Ideally, it'll be 6 cell setup with fixed switch or 7 cells stock switch. People have flashed the ROP bulb from a 7 cell setup before (using CBP1650's i believe) while 7 consumer grade cells are a bit safer.

Hope this helps!


----------



## missionaryman (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: 2C ROP Hi on 18650 - need some help please *now built & very pleased with the result**

Well thanks ya'll for your help & comments - today I got my bits & pieces in the post from *Modamag* (lens, M2 reflector & 2C pewter Mag) & *AW* (2 x 18650 u/p, DSD charger, Nokia 800ma adapter). A big thanks to these guys for their excellent service and product.

I have put my 2C ROP together and running on 2 unprotected 18650's it is putting out what I think is the same light as my 9aa KIU equipped MAG951. For something so small it's fantastic.
I had some trouble getting the batteries to make contact even after sanding the anodizing off but i fixed it with a strategically placed piece of Aluminium Foil...
Currently only the LOLA bulb fits the M2 stippled reflector but I tried both with the STD plastic reflector and the only difference I can see is the size of the hotspot - I think the LOLA is a better thrower than the HOLA in fact.
I can't really justify using the HOLA - the difference is so slight and your run times are 1/2'ed along with the damage the 4+AMPS are doing to the switch.


----------



## Delvance (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: 2C ROP Hi on 18650 - need some help please *now built & very pleased with the result**

Goodwork MM! I love my ROPs...Yeah the 2C setup with two unprotected 18650s is indeed a better match with the LOLA bulb...when placed with the 4A drain from the HOLA, they sag too much to overdrive the HOLA well. With my 2D ROP, i usually alternate the bulbs between the high and low depending on mood, and the HOLA just out-throws the LOLA by a whee little bit. After a bit of runtime though, the HOLA will cause even the CBP1650s to sag enough that swapping to the LOLA mid-run doesn't make too much difference. 

The [email protected] can take 4A no problem actually...it can take a little more...probably upto the region of 6~7A i'd say.

Enjoy your new light


----------



## ktronik (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: 2C ROP Hi on 18650 - need some help please *now built & very pleased with the res*



Delvance said:


> Goodwork MM! I love my ROPs...Yeah the 2C setup with two unprotected 18650s is indeed a better match with the LOLA bulb...when placed with the 4A drain from the HOLA, they sag too much to overdrive the HOLA well. With my 2D ROP, i usually alternate the bulbs between the high and low depending on mood, and the HOLA just out-throws the LOLA by a whee little bit. After a bit of runtime though, the HOLA will cause even the CBP1650s to sag enough that swapping to the LOLA mid-run doesn't make too much difference.
> 
> The [email protected] can take 4A no problem actually...it can take a little more...probably upto the region of 6~7A i'd say.
> 
> Enjoy your new light




Has anyone flashed a 2C ROP after progolding???

Thanks

Ktronik

PS: just tested my [email protected] with the 2" deep reflector, WOW!! I reckon twice the LUX out!!! Its a must have...


----------



## missionaryman (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: 2C ROP Hi on 18650 - need some help please *now built & very pleased with the result**

no - well not in the 2 day s I've had it anyway...

Delvance - I fully charged the batteries and there was a bi diffrence in brightness & throw so I guess that proves what you're saying.

Saphion 18650's can handle up to 16 AMPS continuously and even though they are unprotected theyare very safe. I think it's necessary that we get oursleves a pair each...

Anyone know where we can get Saphion 18650's?


----------



## bwaites (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: 2C ROP Hi on 18650 - need some help please *now built & very pleased with the result**

The problem with Saphions is that they have low capacities. Proving once again that you can have 2 of the 3:

High Power
High Capacity
Bright light



Bill


----------



## HiltiHome (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: 2C ROP Hi on 18650 - need some help please *now built & very pleased with the res*

I also build me a 2C-ROP-Lithium, but have not found a perfekt solution for the tailcap-kontakt...

Can anyone help please?


----------



## missionaryman (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: 2C ROP Hi on 18650 - need some help please *now built & very pleased with the result**

you're absolutely right Bill but with the Saphions and the HOLA you will get about the same run as an M6 with more light and about the same size too so it's not too bad. 
On the LOLA you would get about 1/2 hour which has been the MAG85 benchmark for a while now, almost M6 output with double the run.

The ROP is da man!



bwaites said:


> The problem with Saphions is that they have low capacities. Proving once again that you can have 2 of the 3:
> 
> High Power
> High Capacity
> ...


----------



## REparsed (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: 2C ROP Hi on 18650 - need some help please *now built & very pleased with the res*



HiltiHome said:


> I also build me a 2C-ROP-Lithium, but have not found a perfekt solution for the tailcap-kontakt...
> 
> Can anyone help please?



As soon as my ROP parts arrive I'm going to try using a leaf spring. I'll use a thin piece of spring steel about 1/4" wide and slightly longer than the inside diameter of the tailcap. I'll put a shallow bend in the middle of the spring steel strip so that when the tail cap is tightened the ends of the spring steel strip will dig in to the sides of the tailcap.


----------



## Delvance (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: 2C ROP Hi on 18650 - need some help please *now built & very pleased with the result**

Ktronik,

AFAIW, no one has flashed their ROP 2C after progolding. Some people run the ROP HOLA with 7AAs cells and they have no problems (as long as they don't use 7 CBP1650s). My ROP LE/large is a 3D [email protected] with a 2S2P config of 18650s with a full fixed switch and contact cleaned and i've never instaflashed one...so 2 18650 with progold switch should be in the safety zone easily.

Hiltihome,

Check out what REparsed said. My first though was use one of those small nipple rare earth magnets. They cost a few cents, conduct great and stay in place until you want them removed. Forum member AW usually sends some when you buy LIon cells from him or here http://www.lighthound.com/sales/unprotected_lithium_batteries.htm AW's ones are a fair bit thinner though, while lighthounds ones may be a bit too thick.

Missionaryman,

I tried finding a place to buy those Saphion cells but couldn't find anything. I'm actually thinking about getting four protected 18650s though and seeing if the PTC will trip if the HOLA is pulling from a 2S2P config...


----------



## mattyg (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: 2C ROP Hi on 18650 - need some help please *now built & very pleased with the res*



HiltiHome said:


> I also build me a 2C-ROP-Lithium, but have not found a perfekt solution for the tailcap-kontakt...
> 
> Can anyone help please?



I am using a conical spring that is sort of wedged into the ID of a rubber washer. I trimmed the OD of the washer down to fit perfectly inside the tailcap. It works great, I haven't had to mess with any springs since I assembled my ROP (about 15 battery charges ago). Just go to your local harware store (Ace is where I found the parts) and they should be able to hook you up.


----------



## lexina (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: 2C ROP Hi on 18650 - need some help please *now built & very pleased with the result**



Delvance said:


> Ktronik,
> 
> I'm actually thinking about getting four protected 18650s though and seeing if the PTC will trip if the HOLA is pulling from a 2S2P config...


 
Delvance,

Does that mean you are using unprotected 18650s in your 2S2P config? I am prob not brave enough to try that! Would be keen to find out if 4 protected 18650s would work, though. Another thing, can 4 18650s fit into a 2D in a 2S2P config? Thanks.


----------



## Delvance (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: 2C ROP Hi on 18650 - need some help please *now built & very pleased with the result**

Lexina,

Yup i'm using unprotected 18650s... I'll PM you if i try out some protected ones. You will need to bore out two channels of a D sized host to fit a 2s2p layout of 18650s and after accounting for some magnets/springs/D plates/holders/what-not, it definitely wouldn't fit in a 2D. I placed two 18650s in my 2D just then, and i'm not even sure if the tailcap would screw down the whole way. 

It's not too bad really with the unprotected setup, as long as they are all charged evenly. The 4A draw of the HOLA makes the last 10% of runtime pretty dim, which motivates me to charge them (resulting in me not running the cells into danger zone). I also have a spare set charged and ready to go so i like swapping out the cells when they are at ~20-10% for full power.



lexina said:


> Delvance,
> 
> Does that mean you are using unprotected 18650s in your 2S2P config? I am prob not brave enough to try that! Would be keen to find out if 4 protected 18650s would work, though. Another thing, can 4 18650s fit into a 2D in a 2S2P config? Thanks.


----------



## lexina (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: 2C ROP Hi on 18650 - need some help please *now built & very pleased with the result**



Delvance said:


> Lexina,
> 
> You will need to bore out two channels of a D sized host to fit a 2s2p layout of 18650s and after accounting for some magnets/springs/D plates/holders/what-not, it definitely wouldn't fit in a 2D.


 
I don't have any capability to do any boring so I guess if I wanted to go the LiIon route, I would have to consider using 17670s instead. Right now, I am pretty happy running my ROP-High on 7 Sanyo 2500 NiMhs in my 2D. Not sure how much benefit I would get moving to the 2S2P config with 4 X 17670s other than the slightly higher capacity and the slower self-discharge rate. Against that would be the lower voltage (7.2v nominal vs 8.4v nominal) and the additional risk of using unprotected LiIons. Would be more attractive if protected cells could work - perhaps the new, improved cells by Aw will do the trick.


----------



## missionaryman (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: 2C ROP Hi on 18650 - need some help please *now built & very pleased with the result**

Delvance,

I found someone willing to sell Saphion 18650's - 2 cells with shipping to AUS is US$24.00 but they won't do paypal.


Delvance said:


> Missionaryman,
> 
> I tried finding a place to buy those Saphion cells but couldn't find anything. I'm actually thinking about getting four protected 18650s though and seeing if the PTC will trip if the HOLA is pulling from a 2S2P config...


----------



## Tritium (May 11, 2006)

*Re: 2C ROP Hi on 18650 - need some help please *now built & very pleased with the res*



HiltiHome said:


> I also build me a 2C-ROP-Lithium, but have not found a perfekt solution for the tailcap-kontakt...
> 
> Can anyone help please?


 
I use the spring from a minimag tailcap uncoiled a bit to fit the 2C tailcap.

Thurmond


----------



## missionaryman (May 11, 2006)

*Re: 2C ROP Hi on 18650 - need some help please *now built & very pleased with the result**

thanks tritium, I have a spare minimag clone that I can try it with, how do you get it to stay in the middle of the cup?


----------



## Tritium (May 11, 2006)

*Re: 2C ROP Hi on 18650 - need some help please *now built & very pleased with the result**



missionaryman said:


> thanks tritium, I have a spare minimag clone that I can try it with, how do you get it to stay in the middle of the cup?


 

Uncoil the bottom turn to turn and a half to a little larger than the inner diameter of the tail cap and leave the rest of the spring intact bending to assure that it is in the middle of the tailcap when installed. Make sure to either scratch off the anodization or use some caustic such as lye on a q-tip to remove the anodization from the inner bottom of the tailcap where the spring will be. I also have recycled springs from surefire lamps to use.

Thurmond


----------



## KevinL (May 12, 2006)

*Re: 2C ROP Hi on 18650 - need some help please *now built & very pleased with the result**

I heard something about using a discarded Surefire lamp assembly - salvage one of the springs from the bottom. Haven't tried it yet but will post progress when I do.

missionaryman: congratulations on your successful build. Great idea to use one low and one high, so you have low beam and high beam 

I joked about using two on a bike with the holders before, but when I said that I was thinking more of having both on at the same time with identical lamps. You've taken the idea one step further..


----------



## Alin10123 (May 12, 2006)

*Re: 2C ROP Hi on 18650 - need some help please*



missionaryman said:


> thanks for the help all esp. Alin10123 - that was very nice of you to offer.
> 
> I ended up getting all the components from modamag because I was getting the M2 cammed reflector from him any way.
> 
> ...



Not a problem. Anytime. 
Shipping wouldn't have been that much. Even with my battery pack charger that i sell shipping is only around $6 to australia with international priority mail and those weigh more than a maglight that's empty. 

Modding the switch wont do much in this case. The switch shoudl'nt melt and there wont be a noticeable difference to your eye once done. 

By the way... what are you using to charge your FM battery pack?


----------



## missionaryman (May 12, 2006)

*Re: 2C ROP Hi on 18650 - need some help please*

with the FM battery pack (_ used to have a 9AA - 3D in my MAG85 which I assume you are referring to_) I simply used a 12v 500mah DC transformer that I bought for $20 and it put out exactly 12.6v which was the perfect charging voltage.





Alin10123 said:


> Not a problem. Anytime.
> Shipping wouldn't have been that much. Even with my battery pack charger that i sell shipping is only around $6 to australia with international priority mail and those weigh more than a maglight that's empty.
> 
> Modding the switch wont do much in this case. The switch shoudl'nt melt and there wont be a noticeable difference to your eye once done.
> ...


----------



## missionaryman (May 12, 2006)

*Re: 2C ROP Hi on 18650 - need some help please *now built & very pleased with the result**

oh yeah I almost forgot, I recently got this addition from Icarus to hold the batteries nicer than rolled up paper:







and there's the spring from my minimag clone - I am yet to open it up for a tight fit in the tail cap.


----------



## missionaryman (May 12, 2006)

*Re: 2C ROP Hi on 18650 - need some help please *now built & very pleased with the result**

ok I just did what you said with the spring and it now stays in place - excellent suggetion, thanks.


----------



## AlexGT (May 14, 2006)

*Re: 2C ROP Hi on 18650 - need some help please *now built & very pleased with the result**

I am using 2 protected 18650 in a 2C mag with the ROP low, it lights up on one click perfect everytime, I don't use the High and maybe it won't work anyway.

I solved the electrical path on the tailcap with a small wire with a knot at the end that is being held together by the cut base of the stock spring, removed some anodizing from the threads and added a #17 oring since the protected li-ions are longer and leaves a 1/8" gap in the tailcap. I'm going to secure everything in place by using plastidip or some other non conductive material, but haven't had time yet.

I am using a XenonStar 5 cell bulb, it is being overdriven a bit by the 2 x 18650 li-ions and giving about the same lumens as the ROP low, at $1.xx this may be a good alternative for the higher priced ROP low bulb with more runtime too!!! This setup is brighter than the TL-3 BTW

Pics to follow


----------



## missionaryman (May 14, 2006)

*Re: 2C ROP Hi on 18650 - need some help please *now built & very pleased with the result**

the 2C with 2 LiIon cells is a very versatile light and the size and form are great too.

I too was impressed with the LOLA but it wasn't really bright enough for cycling at high speeds (50km/h +) so I defaulted to the HOLA, I have other plans for the LOLA...


----------



## missionaryman (May 29, 2006)

*Re: 2C ROP Hi on 18650 - need some help please *now built & very pleased with the result**

Inspired by Alex I also tried the Mag-Numstar Xenon 5 cell bulb (I think that's the same thing isn't it? XenonStar is actually a Carley product) have a look at what you pay for one in Australia  

It gives a white as LED beam and the web specs say 182 lume, I'd say it's slightly overdriven but not ROP low powerful - it's brighter and whiter but there is less light overall, expecially noticeable when riding at night.

Great mod however as it's only drawing 0.95A it will run for nearly 3hrs on LG 2400mAh 18650. So did you use the Carley XenonStar or the Maglite Mag-Numstar?


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: 2C ROP Hi on 18650 - need some help please *now built & very pleased with the result**

I am thinking about doing the setup that Alexgt did. I am confused about the mod he had to do to the tailcap though.


----------



## mattyg (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: 2C ROP Hi on 18650 - need some help please *now built & very pleased with the res*

Unless there aren't many hardware stores in your area, finding a spring to fit in the tailcap is no big deal. Either use a mini-mag spring modded to fit as has been described or my solution works great too: Get a conical spring and wedge it into the ID of a rubber washer. Trim the OD of the washer down to fit perfectly inside the tailcap and you are set. I will post a pic of this setup later. Works perfectly, is easy and costs next to nothing.


----------



## adirondackdestroyer (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: 2C ROP Hi on 18650 - need some help please *now built & very pleased with the res*



mattyg said:


> Unless there aren't many hardware stores in your area, finding a spring to fit in the tailcap is no big deal. Either use a mini-mag spring modded to fit as has been described or my solution works great too: Get a conical spring and wedge it into the ID of a rubber washer. Trim the OD of the washer down to fit perfectly inside the tailcap and you are set. I will post a pic of this setup later. Works perfectly, is easy and costs next to nothing.


 
There are a bunch of hardware stores in my area (lowes,true value, many others). I am pretty sure they will have a TON of springs. Is there one in particular that fits perfectly?


----------



## mattyg (Jun 1, 2006)

*Re: 2C ROP Hi on 18650 - need some help please *now built & very pleased with the res*



adirondackdestroyer said:


> There are a bunch of hardware stores in my area (lowes,true value, many others). I am pretty sure they will have a TON of springs. Is there one in particular that fits perfectly?



I couldn't find a conical spring that fit perfectly in the tailcap of a 2C so that's why I used the rubber washer to take up the slack. It's never once fallen out. I also deanodized the inside of the tailcap with sodium hydroxide drain cleaner :huh: that stuff is POWERFUL.

edit - I don't remember what size the spring is but it had a specific number attached to it. I'll take a pic when I get home.


----------



## mattyg (Jun 4, 2006)

*Re: 2C ROP Hi on 18650 - need some help please *now built & very pleased with the res*

Unfortunately the quality of the pics is not the best but here you go. You can see the spring inset into the washer on the right side of the first picture. I had to trim down the OD of the washer to fit.






You can just slide it right into the tailcap of the Mag and there it sits. Never falls out:






Booyah! :touche:​


----------



## missionaryman (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: 2C ROP Hi on 18650 - need some help please *now built & very pleased with the result**

MattyG - I really like your solution with the spring in the washer, very good idea.

I just have a question that people here might be able to help me with:

I originally ran my ROP on 2 x AW's 2200mAh 18650 but one of them leaked so I went to the LG 2400mAh 18650 which are handling it fine. I have however come to the conclusion that on the HIGH bulb they are not powering it anywhere near as bright as AW's cells were AND the tailcap test shows about 3.99Amps VS as much as 4.3 from AW's cells. 

Do I just have a bad cell in there or something?


----------



## LumenHound (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: 2C ROP Hi on 18650 - need some help please *now built & very pleased with the result**

My pair of AW's 2200maH 18650's ran at 4.2 amps on the Hi bulb but those cells, like yours, died quickly. This was before AW contacted the manufacturer and found out that 1.5C was their actual safe discharge limit.

My LG 2400maH cells start at 4.3 amps for about 5 seconds but then settle in at 4.0 amps like yours. 
I guess the LG's must have slightly higher internal resistance than AW's unprotected 2200maH cells??


----------



## missionaryman (Jul 1, 2006)

*Re: 2C ROP Hi on 18650 - need some help please *now built & very pleased with the result**

thanks lumenhound I think that must be it - that's probably why I was getting 36 minutes before dimming started. At least we'll get longer bulb life.


----------

